# Imprimante réseau avec Mac, mode "pause" bloqué



## olanparis (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, sur un réseau d'entreprise (pas de domaine) y-a une imprimante HP Color Laserjet CP 2025 en réseau avec IP fixe (bon masque, bonne passerelle) on l'utilise depuis des postes Windows 7 et un MacBook Pro 10.6.8 mais depuis quelques jours impossible d'imprimer depuis le Mac seulement, pourtant je ping l'imprimante et accède à sont interface depuis le Mac. Le problème est que je lance une impression et l'imprimante passe immédiatement en "pause" et si j'enlève la suspension d'impression elle rebasculeur en pause donc impossible d'imprimer.
Ce que j'ai fais : suppression/réinstallation de l'imprimante en indiquant sont adresse IP ou en la trouvant avec le service Bonjour. test Impression en USB seulement > OK.

Ce Mac utilise actuellement d'autre imprimantes réseau (HP et Dell) avec succès

Avez-vous des idées ou solutions pour rétablir l'impression ?
Merci.


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2011)

Personnellement non, mais dans "périphériques et accessoires", tu aurais dû poster, mon ami...
Hop ! On change de crèmerie...


----------



## olanparis (27 Juillet 2011)

Oui en effet merci je ne sais plus si je peux le déplacer ou recréer, oops (je vois ça tout à l'heure sur ordi pas sur iPhone)


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2011)

Pas la peine; je l'ai déplacé dans la bonne section&#8230;


----------



## olanparis (28 Juillet 2011)

Merci.

Une idée ?
Je vais tenter la réinitialisation de l'impression cet apm mais je ne suis pas convaincu...


----------



## olanparis (28 Juillet 2011)

Bah finalement j'ai fais "Réinitialiser le système d'impression" par un clic droit dans la liste des imprimantes de Préférences Système et réinstallé les trois imprimantes réseau (via Bonjour trop facile) dont la récalcitrante et tout va bien, ouf


----------



## montassar (10 Juin 2012)

Voici une procédure qui permet de contourner le pb dans l'immédiat. 

1. Dans le finder, Menu "Aller", sous menu "Aller Au Dossier" (Shift + Pomme + G) 
2. Dans la fenêtre écrire "/etc/cups/ppd" puis le bouton "Aller" 
3. Trouver le ppd nommé ColorPrinter.ppd. (Remplacer Colorprinter par le nom de l'imprimante qui pose pb ie. Xerox 550 par ex. ) 
4. Déplacer ce fichier sur le bureau 
5. Ouvrir le fichier avec TextEdit. 
6. A la fin du PPD ajouter exactement la ligne suivante : *cupsSNMPSupplies: False 
7. Enregistrer le fichier 
8. Supprimer l'ancien fichier dans /etc/cups/ppd folder, et le remplacer par celui qui vient d' être enregistrer 

bon courage


----------

